# Late Antlerless Season 2015



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

In the DMU 035, which is part of the larger DMU 487 that I am hunting in, I am allowed to shoot an antlerless deer with my combo license during archery, firearm, or muzzleloading season. Do these rules translate into the late antlerless season as well, or do I have to buy an antlerless tag to continue my hunt with a firearm during the late antlerless season? Currently I am debating hunting with a firearm, but may just resort back to archery so I would be able to take a buck if the opportunity presents itself. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

grouly925 said:


> In the DMU 035, which is part of the larger DMU 487 that I am hunting in, I am allowed to shoot an antlerless deer with my combo license during archery, firearm, or muzzleloading season. Do these rules translate into the late antlerless season as well, or do I have to buy an antlerless tag to continue my hunt with a firearm during the late antlerless season? Currently I am debating hunting with a firearm, but may just resort back to archery so I would be able to take a buck if the opportunity presents itself. Thanks for any information.



I'm in 487 also and had the same question. Every person and place I asked said combo tags are fine for the late antlerless season. I hope so because I know quite a few people including myself that got combo tag soup for firearm season and plan on using them. lol


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Downriver Tackle said:


> I'm in 487 also and had the same question. Every person and place I asked said combo tags are fine for the late antlerless season. I hope so because I know quite a few people including myself that got combo tag soup for firearm season and plan on using them. lol


I don't think so after reading page 18 of the antlerless deer digest.

Jim


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

James Dymond said:


> I don't think so after reading page 18 of the antlerless deer digest.
> 
> Jim


I also did some more reading and found this on page 31 of hunting digest.


Deer Combo License


Residents and nonresidents are entitled to purchase only one license with two
kill tags (regular and restricted) for use during the firearm, muzzleloading, and
archery seasons. These tags are not valid for the early/late antlerless firearm
seasons. A hunter can use both kill tags in the firearm seasons, both in the
archery season, or one in each season. To see how these tags may be used in
each deer season, see pgs. 32-33.

I guess I get to buy a license or break out the stick and string! Hopefully I can connect with the muzzy this weekend and won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

James Dymond said:


> I don't think so after reading page 18 of the antlerless deer digest.
> 
> Jim


 Yep, you are correct. Called the Gaylord DNR office and he said you need a private land doe tag. Discounted to $12 now.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Yep, you are correct. Called the Gaylord DNR office and he said you need a private land doe tag. Discounted to $12 now.


A private land antlerless tag is required to hunt the early and late antlerless seasons.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

From the Antlerless Hunting Guide...

Special Hunting Seasons
Early and Late Antlerless Firearm SeasonHunters, 10 years of age and older, must possess a private-land antlerless deer license issued for the DMU upon which they are hunting, or a Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit valid for that DMU for the early and late antlerless seasons. A deer kill tag issued under the mentored youth license must be used for an antlerless deer during the antlerless-only seasons.All hunters are required to wear hunter orange and must have permission from the landowner or leaseholder before hunting on private land. The telephone number of the private landowner is required to acquire a private-land antlerless deer license.


----------

